
Microsoft experimented with a 4-day workweek, and productivity jumped by 40% - tj-teej
https://www.insider.com/microsoft-4-day-work-week-boosts-productivity-2019-11
======
bradleybuda
Strange that the article doesn’t talk about how Microsoft is rolling out this
change worldwide. You’d think they would - a zero-cost intervention that
increases productivity 40%? Slam dunk!

So what’s more likely, that MSFT management is publicizing this result but not
planning to implement it, or that this lightly-sourced Business Insider piece
that talks mostly about a different company is dramatically overstating things
to get clicks?

------
henryshtang
How do they measure productivity?

~~~
cgranier
According to this CNN article ([https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/04/tech/microsoft-
japan-workweek...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/04/tech/microsoft-japan-
workweek-productivity/index.html)), they measured "sales by employee" and
compared with the previous year.

------
some346
Any US based experiments?

------
sippeangelo
Why did they stop?

